# Swissvax clean and shiney tour - AUG/SEPT UPDATE



## Jac-in-a-Box

By popular request - and I desperately, desperately, need to get away from the domestic chores :roll: So, I'll be doing more than a few UK wide trips this year.

Same format as the previous years. I'll roll up on your doorstep, you give me the keys to your car and I'll beaver away for as long is it takes, 8-10hrs to get your pride and joy looking all sparkly again. I'll drink a fair bit (lots :wink: ) of your coffee and ask if I can get a quick wash at the end of the day - otherwise you'll not really know I'm there.

*Inside and out - or can be tailored to your needs. 
*Washed , clayed, Swissol Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissols finest wax to finish....Saphir or Best of Show depending on colour. 
*Wheels cleaned and tyres treated. 
*Glass clayed and polished 
*Leather cleaned and conditioned with Liquid Leather - get that lovely leather smell back! 
*All the other bits 'n pieces as well...but not engine bay!

Weather dependant, I hope to be out and about in mid-March. I'll not be going further South than Lancs / Yorks until I'm in with a better chance of good weather which will probably be April/May. 
I'm a long way from home if the weather turns bad on me! 
All of July and the first week of August are out - I'm off to catch some fish with attitude!

How much? TT's Â£200.00, larger cars negotiable. A little more than previous years I know. Travel, accomodation and material costs etc have risen considerably since I started doing this a few years ago. 
For non- forum members I start at Â£250.00 and there are those out there doing it for Â£350+ with a coat of Autoglym and a quick wipe with a Â£20 wax - so I'd suggest, modestly, it's good value.

Last year was a little (very) chaotic and I didn't reach everyone. If you can be flexible with timings it would help enormously. It will help keep down the distance I'm travelling...there's nothing worse than zig-zagging all over the country and I can't hang around being unproductive

Just need access to an outside water connection and power. Realy not into treating cars on the roadside - gets a little dangerous! Shelter is good but not necessary as I'll have a portable gazebo thingy - maybe!

Previous tours:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40879

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ol&start=0

Names and locations and we'll see what can be sorted out. 
I'll be speaking to Lee (Multiprocess) to see if he'll be my "mission control" again this year...he's invaluable for keeping me pointing in the right direction 

RKO7 x 2- Stonehaven 9th/10th April confirmed - done
Leg - Somewhere between York and Leeds April 12th April - done
ResB - Yorkshire - done but wants another go June Done
ResB's pal - Yorkshire - as above June
Obiwan - Bolton'ish x 2?
Wallsendmag - Newcastle
thebears x 2 - Bucks 
Gizmo750 - New Forest Done
R6BTT - Bucks (I think!) x 2
Johnwx - Shoreham W. Sussex Done
jacko - Bath
blackers - NE London
jampott - Herts/Beds border
Mav 696 - Newcastle'ish (possibly 2 cars?)
Essex Audi - Essex
W7PMC - Fleet/Bracknel - After August
GaryP - County Durham
slineTT - Bucks (at R6BTT's?) Not Mar/Apr
Jevs- Cheltenham
Jus-TT - East Midlands
phope - Not quite up to Aberdeen - done
TEB1 - Nr Buxton
docTTor999 - London'ish
Blu-iTT - M25/A3 Surrey?
KevtoTTy - Croydon
mlarner - N. Hampshire
J1MMY - High Wycombe
E - High Wycombe/Bucks
thehornster - Rochester
hallsie - Rochester 
Ausssie_TT - Wakefield
QuackingPlums - Oxfordshire - June Done
stuartlowb - Worcestershire
dannys1 - Chester
scoTTy32- Burbage, Leics
graham225 - Oldbury (J2 M5)
keithsto - Hartlepool
Graeme - Newbury area (not last week of May)
DesignerDaveTT - London. Perhaps do outside of London, please!
tt_drj - Hants/Berks border
Chip_iTT - NW London (may ask you to come to a location just outside London - 'kin hate London driving :wink: )
pass_55 MI J12
mos - manchester
whirlypig - Co Durham

*Aug/Sept update*

Starting again next week w/c 24 Aug I'll be travelling South again. If dropped a few PM's to those who've been the most persistent in chivvying me along! For those who've been less vocal and a little more patient drop me a PM and I'll pass those name on to Lee who'll organise me a route. 
I'll take around 14 for now and another group of similar numbers for mid Sept and probably another group towards end of Sept...so who am I seeing? :wink:

Dave


----------



## SLine

Hiya mate,

Is paint correction included in that price? Mine has quite a few annoying swirls that i cant get rid of by hand


----------



## Wallsendmag

Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

SLine said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Is paint correction included in that price? Mine has quite a few annoying swirls that i cant get rid of by hand


You get me for the day (8-10hrs) and what you get can be tailored to your needs.

So, it can be a day of paint correction at the expense of interior work for example. 
Without seeing the paint it's difficult to say just how long it'll take...been caught before when I'm supposed to be looking at "minor swirls" to find I'm looking at paint that appears to be washed with a brillo pad and needs someting like 20 hours of work alone to sort!

Haven't left anyone feeling short changed so far 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me :wink:


OK, OK, OK..... :wink:

Dave


----------



## RK07

Defo Thursday 10th April 

The Mini is off to Europe on Friday 11th pm and I need to get graphics added on the Friday am.


----------



## thehornster

one day ...one day i'll be able to get mine done :wink:


----------



## RK07

Also, I'll give you a shout about my customer's R8 as he is very keen


----------



## thebears

Not sure what i'll be driving Dave, but put me down. Superb job last year and welcome you again.

For those in doubt, a shot of the S3 after Daves magic.


----------



## Gizmo750

Dave, be great to see you again for the day if you are coming down this far and I am about?

Fancy doing the 911 again for me?

Guy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dave you know where there is a bed in the northeast as and when you need it


----------



## R6B TT

Dave, 2 for me please.
Hope we can make it happen this year!


----------



## slineTT

Dave a general question, since I dont have a driveway or external water or power supply, can I leave the car with another TTier that has water and power and obviously you will do his car as well. So basically you will spend 2 days in the same driveway doing 2 TTs. 
Possible?

Elias


----------



## thebears

slineTT said:


> Dave a general question, since I dont have a driveway or external water or power supply, can I leave the car with another TTier that has water and power and obviously you will do his car as well. So basically you will spend 2 days in the same driveway doing 2 TTs.
> Possible?
> 
> Elias


I would imagine so as i had mine done at NaughTTy's the day after he had his done.


----------



## Johnwx

Hi Dave hopefully you will get down south this year and the tour goes ahead.
One BMW M3 for me please BN43 Shoreham in Sussex, keep heading south till you get wet feet!


----------



## slineTT

Thanks Dale, is that an offer then?


----------



## robokn

Dave I have two that need doing the Volvo XC90 and 1 other not sure what yet, I'll even take you out for a curry and drop you back your parents we can talk about the andrew _ :roll: :roll: :roll: _


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

RK07 said:


> Defo Thursday 10th April
> 
> The Mini is off to Europe on Friday 11th pm and I need to get graphics added on the Friday am.


Not a good idea Matthew to be adding graphics after I've done the business. The area where the graphics will be fixed will need to be de-waxed...unless it's just a small area?

And yes please, let me know about the R8 - more than happy for him to contact me direct. Mail or phone, or I'll leave it to you to liase 

Dave


----------



## robokn

Dave
do you intend coming this far down as i could get the car oop north my new car not too fused about the XC90

rob


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks to all who've responded...looks as though I'll be trotting around most of the country again!

Think I've got you all on the list 

I'll make those who I missed last time round a priority for this year - I will be seeing you!

Yellow - thanks Andy, reckon I might be knocking on your door when I see Andrew 

slineTT...Elias; yes, it's easier for me to do several cars in one area - saves trotting around trying to find my way and hunting for accom etc.
So if you can find someone willing to adopt you for a day - no problem :wink: 
I see you're in London too...really not keen on travelling in/out of the place!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

robokn said:


> Dave
> do you intend coming this far down as i could get the car oop north my new car not too fused about the XC90
> 
> rob


I hope so, I'm going to New Forest. Can't say I'm too fussed about the XC90 - bit of a monster :wink:

When you say "oop North" where exactly?...tis a big country North of Hants  
Will that mean I'll miss the curry and a visit to my parents? - I'll miss the former and I'll not lose much sleep about the latter :wink:

Dave


----------



## robokn

I mean't doncaster but local is better know a decent indian local to me can speak to richard get a meet going perhaps some tips for people in exchange for beer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ref the later you can stay at my gaff if you want and keep it quiet i won't tell

pool and hot tub but sadly no gym

no need for it in my house


----------



## Leg

I'm a definate for the M3 in April Dave. I will be collecting it on the 2nd (refuse to do the 1st for obvious reasons) so closest to that would be great. I'll do the TT whilst you are at it if you dont mind. Might ask you to do wifey's Merc but not sure yet, I'll confirm ASAP.

I have a guest room (en suite, telly etc) so you can stay over. In fact you can stay over as many nights as helps you out for local cars. Im 25 miles North East of Leeds, 10 miles due South of York, 10 miles from Tadcaster.

I have loads of space for cars indoor (if it rains) and out so we will be fine (and you can do other people's cars here that are nearby if the weather is causing you problems).

PS. The car is Alpine White just in case you need any special stuff for white. Oh, and the carbon roof too, I'm gonna need some advice on looking after that!


----------



## davidg

Leg said:


> PS. The car is Alpine White just in case you need any special stuff for white. Oh, and the carbon roof too, I'm gonna need some advice on looking after that!


Use this on the white bits :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT

Elias, you can get yours done at mine if you like - Marlow


----------



## slineTT

Thank you so much R6B TT. I know Marlow well and it s a very nice place.

Dave I wouldnt torture you by bringing you to London, although I m at the North outskirts.

So many lovely, helpfull, people on this forum, the TT brings out the best in everyone.


----------



## RK07

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defo Thursday 10th April
> 
> The Mini is off to Europe on Friday 11th pm and I need to get graphics added on the Friday am.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea Matthew to be adding graphics after I've done the business. The area where the graphics will be fixed will need to be de-waxed...unless it's just a small area?
> 
> And yes please, let me know about the R8 - more than happy for him to contact me direct. Mail or phone, or I'll leave it to you to liase
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Dave - Donald (the vinyl guy) said the same thing.

Could you treat the rest of the car and simply leave the two areas unwaxed? Also could you remove any wax from these areas when you treat the rest of the car?

Donald appears to be fine with the morning of the 11th so the 10/04 would be my definate date if possible. Again I can get the car to yours the night before and leave it all day.


----------



## jacko

Hi Dave

I missed out on the 2007 tour mainly due to the bad weather so would love to see in 2008!!!!

Cheers

Jacko


----------



## nippo_

Coming to Italy mate? 8)


----------



## blackers

Hi Dave,

If you're coming as far south as N E London then I am a definite

Cheers
Blackers


----------



## jampott

Dave - can you get to me on the Herts/Beds border? You'll need to have a little go at the engine bay though, I'm afraid, since the bloody thing lights up and shows the dirt. :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks again guys 

Robokn...down South or Doncaster, either suits. Your call

Rich (Leg)- No problem, let me know for sure what date you'd like. Be nice to have a large covered space if needed - and good offer for others to have their car treated at yours. Offer of a roof over my head is appreciated too (and gratefully accepted) - but don't spoil me :wink:

Rob (R6BTT) Good of you to help with location for Elias  Are you taking that up Elias (SlineTT?)

Jacko - I'll be there. A little out of my hands missing you in '07

nippo_ Get me a ticket and I'll be more than happy :wink:

blackers - Certainly be further South than London - just don't like driving in/around London. Where exactly are you?

jampott - be more than happy. Engine bay and lights? Take the bulbs out :wink: 

RKO7 - Can you call me please Home or mob most times...I'm up to my nuts in electrics, plumbing, plaster and paint. I'd welcome the distraction 

Don't think I've missed anyone?

Dave


----------



## blackers

Thanks for the quick response,

I am about 10 minutes through Epping Forest from junction 26 of the M25 (thats one junction anti clockwise from the M11), North Chingford to be precise!
So you should be able to avoid the best of London roads like the North Circular [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

blackers


----------



## MrL

3rd time lucky I hope, put me down for 1 TT to be done please.
I have a double garage (so you can do another as well if you like) with water & power near Newbury in Berkshire.

Mr L


----------



## nippo_

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> nippo_ Get me a ticket and I'll be more than happy :wink:


Oh come on.... flights are so cheap nowadays. I am flying to Liverpool next week for 40 quid...


----------



## Wallsendmag

nippo_ said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> nippo_ Get me a ticket and I'll be more than happy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... flights are so cheap nowadays. I am flying to Liverpool next week for 40 quid...
Click to expand...

I would hate to see the xs luggage bill :wink:


----------



## nippo_

Requires investigation... after all, he does not sign himself *jac-in-a-lorry*... :roll:


----------



## mav696

wallsendmag said:


> Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me :wink:


Can you fit me in as well please Dave.
Andy, do you want to go for the same format as last year?


----------



## Leg

nippo_ said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> nippo_ Get me a ticket and I'll be more than happy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... flights are so cheap nowadays. I am flying to Liverpool next week for 40 quid...
Click to expand...

I would pay Â£400 to fly out of Liverpool but not even Â£4 to fly in.


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you fit me in as well please Dave.
> Andy, do you want to go for the same format as last year?
Click to expand...

That would be great Tim ,we can talk about Keegan's return :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you fit me in as well please Dave.
> Andy, do you want to go for the same format as last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great Tim ,we can talk about Keegan's return :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Essex Audi

Let us no if your gonna come south of london ill be well up for dave to wash my car as the results are fantastic !!!!!

ESSEX area needs to be visited


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Oh well, no Italian trip for me then  :wink:

Think I've got all new posters on the list...thanks 

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC

Dave, sorry i missed this thread & i hope i'm not too late?.

My RS4 will defo need some TLC at your earliest convenience, however it will now be Down South given my relocate (Fleet/Bracknell), so please let me know as/when?? I'm fairly flexible on dates.


----------



## R6B TT

Dave, please add a C4S to my list please for Marlow - not mine sadly, a mates


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

W7 PMC said:


> Dave, sorry i missed this thread & i hope i'm not too late?.
> 
> My RS4 will defo need some TLC at your earliest convenience, however it will now be Down South given my relocate (Fleet/Bracknell), so please let me know as/when?? I'm fairly flexible on dates.


Not too late at Paul - I'm just trying to get ahead with an idea of where I'm going to minimise my travelling...too many miles last year.

You've moved from sunny Lancs?!

Rob Porker added 

Dave


----------



## Leg

You have me on twice Dave.

I will take delivery of the M3 on either the 1st or 6/7th of April Dave so the closest date to those would be spot on for me as Im not going to take it out until you have done your thing. 2nd or Sunday the 6th would be perfect. Will confirm by Monday.


----------



## slineTT

Dave sorry cant do March or April, will you be able to make June?

Elias


----------



## Garyp

Hi Dave

Can you add me to your list please. I'm in County Durham.

Thanks


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Alterations (Rich) and additions made (slineTT and GaryP) 

slineTT, Elias - May? or June shouldn't be a problem.

Dave


----------



## slineTT

Excellent Dave.

Let me know when you are in the area in May or June and I will arrange for the car to be in someones drive along with theirs.....

Thanks
Elias


----------



## Leg

B*llocks. New financial year doesnt actually kick in till the 5th or 6th of April (one or the other) Dave so I cant pick the M3 up until Friday the 11th which I have now agreed with the dealer. How are you for that Saturday (12th)? You could arrive Friday and stay over if you liked?


----------



## Jevs

Dave - can you add me in too for when you come further south? I missed you by days last summer!


----------



## j33p1995

Hi, Any chance you will be in the Buxton, Ashbourne, area if you are I would like my TTR done.

cheers Chris.


----------



## Jus-TT

Dave could you add my name to the 2008 tour please.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

All new "interestee's" added , thanks 

Rich, Sat 12 Apr will be fine...I'll contact you closer to time to let you know when I'm likely to turn up 

Dave


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> All new "interestee's" added , thanks
> 
> Rich, Sat 12 Apr will be fine...I'll contact you closer to time to let you know when I'm likely to turn up
> 
> Dave


cheers for the meal on sunday [smiley=thumbsup.gif] just to let you know the parts have been ordered should be here the morra


----------



## RK07

Dave

I need to amend plans slightly... can I book you for both the 9th and 10th of April to do both the Mini and the R8 that I spoke with you about.

My R8 customer has invited me to leave the Mini at his and have both cars done. He has a double garage and will supply heaters. He is based in Stonehaven (15 miles from Aberdeen).

Please let me know asap as I've to confirm things with him.

Cheers

Matthew


----------



## phope

Either our TT or A4 could do with a prep and wax after the winter

My shoulder and back are playing up still, so I can't put much effort into maintaining either of the cars 

Plenty coffee and food gratis, and a job close to home

Sometime in late March/early April?


----------



## Leg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> All new "interestee's" added , thanks
> 
> Rich, Sat 12 Apr will be fine...I'll contact you closer to time to let you know when I'm likely to turn up
> 
> Dave


Nice one. Looking forward to it (but not as much as the 11th ;-) ). Ill PM you the address so you can plan your route out more easily.


----------



## RK07

phope said:


> Either our TT or A4 could do with a prep and wax after the winter
> 
> My shoulder and back are playing up still, so I can't put much effort into maintaining either of the cars
> 
> Plenty coffee and food gratis, and a job close to home
> 
> Sometime in late March/early April?


If it helps my R8 chap said he'd pay for a B&B for you - I said you weren't that far away but if it assists you getting three cars done in three days then its an option without you running the Angus Speed Camera Challenge more than you have to.


----------



## W7 PMC

Dave,

Have you got a date for me yet?? & can i have you for 2 days as i've another car to be done (friends).


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

W7 PMC said:


> Dave,
> 
> Have you got a date for me yet?? & can i have you for 2 days as i've another car to be done (friends).


Paul, a bit early to confirm dates for those South of Yorkshire/Lancs, I'd expect to be travelling no further South than that until mid April - is that OK?

What is the friends car - something out of the ordinary? :wink:

For all others have posted since my last update - you're on the list 

RKO7 - Matthew sorted 

Leg - got it, thanks  I think you have your excitement levels the wrong way around :lol:

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Have you got a date for me yet?? & can i have you for 2 days as i've another car to be done (friends).
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, a bit early to confirm dates for those South of Yorkshire/Lancs, I'd expect to be travelling no further South than that until mid April - is that OK?
> 
> What is the friends car - something out of the ordinary? :wink:
> 
> For all others have posted since my last update - you're on the list
> 
> RKO7 - Matthew sorted
> 
> Leg - got it, thanks  I think you have your excitement levels the wrong way around :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That's fine mate & cheers.

Other car is a new MX-5 CC so not unusual, but had told them how great you were so they fancy having their car done at the same timeframe.


----------



## TEB1

Hi I see you have another vehicle in the Buxton area, it would be great if you caould book me in the day before/after live in the Mill at millersdales 8 miles from Buxton TTC 3.2


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

TEB1 said:


> Hi I see you have another vehicle in the Buxton area, it would be great if you caould book me in the day before/after live in the Mill at millersdales 8 miles from Buxton TTC 3.2


On the list 

Dave


----------



## mav696

Any idea when you will be in the North East Dave? Just trying to sort my dates out. How much would a Merc E320 be as well?


----------



## docTTor999

Dave,

Put me down for London any idea re dates?

Sent you a PM... Cheers


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

Please add us to the list again - TT and EVO 6. B&B available as before if required.



Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

phodge said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Please add us to the list again - TT and EVO 6. B&B available as before if required.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Penny.


Thanks Penny. Offer of B&B gratefully accepted  Look forward to seeing you both again.

Mav696 - PM'd you and docTTor 999, your on the list - but out of London please! Me no likey driving down there:wink:

Dave


----------



## Blu-iTT

Hi Dave, missed last years roundup - if you venture into Surrey M25/A3 junction count me in.

Blu-iTT


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Blu-iTT said:


> Hi Dave, missed last years roundup - if you venture into Surrey M25/A3 junction count me in.
> 
> Blu-iTT


Shouldn't be a problem 

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Blu-iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave, missed last years roundup - if you venture into Surrey M25/A3 junction count me in.
> 
> Blu-iTT
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Me to this time round please Dave

(Croydon)


----------



## B16TTC

You missed me last year. Please fit me in this time round :!:

Mervyn, RG27 (PM Sent)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

KevtoTTy and mlarner...you're on 

Mervyn; yes, I missed you last year, as I did many others. In fact, some had been waiting patiently for 2 years Guy (Gizmo) is one that springs to mind!

My ability to visit is very much subject to your availability, the weather, where I am and a whole host of other factors.
Remember please, this is a bargain priced deal for the full service - there isn't too much in it for me at the end of the day. I can't afford to hang around miles from home bearing the cost of being unproductive.

Crap way to run a business? 
Maybe, but it's not a business, simply a retirement hobby that's out of control...if it was, I'd be charging a lot more :wink:

With a little luck on both sides, I'll be seeing you (and everyone else) sometime this year 

Dave


----------



## J1MMY

Hi Dave,

As mentioned in the PM, here's my request for the High Wycombe area. Hope to see you soon!

James


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi mate,

Do you have any availability around the Kent/East Sussex borders (Tunbridge Wells)? Not really bothered when as long as I have plenty of notice!

Cheers

Rich

PS One TTR and possibly a BMW 330Ci


----------



## ResB

How the hell did I miss this thread? Glad I'm on the list though Dave. 

I was just talking tonight with Adrian about your services as he want's some BoS wax. Perhaps you can bring some with ya.  He has a CSL now. 

I'm fine any time would you believe, but would guess that Adrian would prefer a Friday. So I can do the day before. I'll confirm with him tomorrow if you can give me some idea of dates.

Need it doing before we go to the Ring on the 10th May tho'


----------



## Leg

ResB said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread? Glad I'm on the list though Dave.
> 
> I was just talking tonight with Adrian about your services as he want's some BoS wax. Perhaps you can bring some with ya.  He has a CSL now.
> 
> I'm fine any time would you believe, but would guess that Adrian would prefer a Friday. So I can do the day before. I'll confirm with him tomorrow if you can give me some idea of dates.
> 
> Need it doing before we go to the Ring on the 10th May tho'


I wonder if he can polish that little scratch on the wife's car out Res? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Early May or late April would also be good for me, as i'm off to Europe for the Alps Hoon on the 10th & the Ring on the 13th & 14th, then RS246 Live on the 17th & then Spa on the 26th & 27th 8)


----------



## 55JWB

Dave,

I am going to need you back, sooner rather than later suits me, but appreciate you dont want to be zig zagging....

I can meet you anytime, and possibly at shortish notice :wink:

You will be pleased to know we now have a shower fitted, but there is always the friendly lady just up the road with a great pub, we may even have some guest facilities by then anyway :wink:

Cheers

Jason


----------



## ResB

Leg said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did I miss this thread? Glad I'm on the list though Dave.
> 
> I was just talking tonight with Adrian about your services as he want's some BoS wax. Perhaps you can bring some with ya.  He has a CSL now.
> 
> I'm fine any time would you believe, but would guess that Adrian would prefer a Friday. So I can do the day before. I'll confirm with him tomorrow if you can give me some idea of dates.
> 
> Need it doing before we go to the Ring on the 10th May tho'
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can polish that little scratch on the wife's car out Res? :wink:
Click to expand...

  If only. He's good not that good unfortunately.  Â£3k first quote. A lot of damage for "glancing a post in the car park!". :?


----------



## Leg

ResB said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did I miss this thread? Glad I'm on the list though Dave.
> 
> I was just talking tonight with Adrian about your services as he want's some BoS wax. Perhaps you can bring some with ya.  He has a CSL now.
> 
> I'm fine any time would you believe, but would guess that Adrian would prefer a Friday. So I can do the day before. I'll confirm with him tomorrow if you can give me some idea of dates.
> 
> Need it doing before we go to the Ring on the 10th May tho'
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can polish that little scratch on the wife's car out Res? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only. He's good not that good unfortunately.  Â£3k first quote. A lot of damage for "glancing a post in the car park!". :?
Click to expand...

Tell me about it m8. Wife, moaning I always had German cars and she had a Honda. Bought her a Merc. Take delivery March 07. 3 days later. Merc plus wife plus bollard = 3 foot scrape down passenger rear door and rear arch.

I wouldnt mind but at what stage during the 5mph, 3 foot scrape did she think 'Hmm I can hear a scraping metal noise but you know what, I'll carry on'? :roll: :?

Cant drive for shit, she does have nice tits though.


----------



## robokn

Yes she does :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB

Leg said:


> I wouldnt mind but at what stage during the 5mph, 3 foot scrape did she think 'Hmm I can hear a scraping metal noise but you know what, I'll carry on'? :roll: :?


I feel for ya. My wife has done the same thing except the 3 ft scrape is more like 6ft. Gutted. 



Leg said:


> Cant drive for shit, she does have nice tits though.


Neither can mine, and at the moment she's very unattractive to me.  Unless she can find Â£3k and not from my bank account either.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Think I've got all the "new ones" down on list 

J1MMY - your's at phodge's place, or elsewhere?

Rustyint'... Rich; NP, let me know if it's one or two though please; trying to cobble together some sort of plan - poorly :roll:

ResB...Rich saw your post. That's a bummer - painful and costly; and you're right, beyond my potions and lotions I'm afraid 

W7PMC... Paul, those dates are April or May? Am I doing it for you to get dirty or cleaning after its got dirty :wink:

55JWB...Jason, RS or something else? How soon? - once the clocks have changed, will be the earliest, weather permitting, that I'll be out and about!

No need to rebuild your house just for me - 'tis appreciated though :wink:

Dave


----------



## cyberface

im interested in either sheffield, or matlock(derbys) depending on when where would suit you


----------



## J1MMY

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Think I've got all the "new ones" down on list
> 
> J1MMY - your's at phodge's place, or elsewhere?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, I've got plenty of off road parking and have no probs with you working at mine. Give me a PM if you like with what would be easiest for you.

James


----------



## Yodah

How much is it for a full treatment :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

cyberface - you're on for either place, we'll decide what suits closer to the time? Ta 

J!MMY - your place is fine 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Yodah said:


> How much is it for a full treatment :roll:


Not enough, eh? :wink:

Want to book a place?

Dave


----------



## Yodah

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is it for a full treatment :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough, eh? :wink:
> 
> Want to book a place?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

May do? Give me run-down big boss


----------



## cyberface

magic, theres off road parking, or quite space at either so which ever suits your route better, let me know what date i can have and ill make sure im alvailble


----------



## E

As my PM could you put me down for a visit when you are in Buckinghamshire, High Wycombe area.

Thanks

E


----------



## ResB

Dave,

I'm thinking of giving my wheels a coat of "rejex" over the next week or so. Have you done this before? In your experience is it a bad thing to do as it's getting the thumbs up generally?

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## J1MMY

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> cyberface - you're on for either place, we'll decide what suits closer to the time? Ta
> 
> J!MMY - your place is fine
> 
> Dave


Great, saves any travelling! Let me know when you can fit me in and I'll keep the date free.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

E said:


> As my PM could you put me down for a visit when you are in Buckinghamshire, High Wycombe area.
> 
> E


You're on the list 



yodah said:


> May do? Give me run-down big boss :lol:


It's all on page one :wink:

Dave


----------



## thebears

Dave

Can you add another car for the bucks area. My mates Mazda RX-8.

Any idea of when you are down, new car arrives on the 1st March and will be desperate to get that done. Accomodation if you need it as well. :wink:

Dale


----------



## thehornster

Dave

I'll have mine done if you come down far enough,also Hallsie from the forum would like his TVR tuscan done.
Its got the flip paint like the pic below,and he lives next door to me so not far to walk the next day :roll: :wink:

If you come during my two days off as i do shift work,you can stay at mine ive got a couple of spare rooms mate.
I might even do you a fry up in the morning :wink: Did i mention i live between two pubs  :lol: :wink:
If you managed to tie it in with one of our LEEK meets you could come for a curry with us :wink: :lol:

Cheers

John


----------



## Leg

Dave

If I get the car mid March is there any chance of bringing my car forward?

I'll know this week.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

thebears said:


> Dave
> 
> Can you add another car for the bucks area. My mates Mazda RX-8.
> 
> Any idea of when you are down, new car arrives on the 1st March and will be desperate to get that done. Accomodation if you need it as well. :wink:
> 
> Dale


Added Dale...if weather stays reasonable, I'd like to think I'll out and about sometime from Mid March onwards. His car will not suffer for the small wait :wink:

Accomodation? Gratefully accepted - thank you 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

thehornster said:


> Dave
> 
> I'll have mine done if you come down far enough,also Hallsie from the forum would like his TVR tuscan done.
> Its got the flip paint like the pic below,and he lives next door to me so not far to walk the next day :roll: :wink:
> 
> If you come during my two days off as i do shift work,you can stay at mine ive got a couple of spare rooms mate.
> I might even do you a fry up in the morning :wink: Did i mention i live between two pubs  :lol: :wink:
> If you managed to tie it in with one of our LEEK meets you could come for a curry with us :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


You're both on John - shouldn't be a problem getting down to you - curries, beer, fry-ups...bliss, I'll be there :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Leg said:


> Dave
> 
> If I get the car mid March is there any chance of bringing my car forward?
> 
> I'll know this week.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


I don't see a problem with that Rich, probably tie a few others in rather than doing yours as a" one off".

PM me and let me know what's happening please  (couldn't wait eh?  )

Dave


----------



## thebears

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Can you add another car for the bucks area. My mates Mazda RX-8.
> 
> Any idea of when you are down, new car arrives on the 1st March and will be desperate to get that done. Accomodation if you need it as well. :wink:
> 
> Dale
> 
> 
> 
> Added Dale...if weather stays reasonable, I'd like to think I'll out and about sometime from Mid March onwards. His car will not suffer for the small wait :wink:
> 
> Accomodation? Gratefully accepted - thank you
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave

Looking at your list you could make a 2 week holiday in Sunny Bucks given the number of cars that require doing.

Its not his car I'm bothered about, new motor for me on the 1st March and want some JIB treatment ASAP 

Mid-march sounds good to me

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> I'll have mine done if you come down far enough,also Hallsie from the forum would like his TVR tuscan done.
> Its got the flip paint like the pic below,and he lives next door to me so not far to walk the next day :roll: :wink:
> 
> If you come during my two days off as i do shift work,you can stay at mine ive got a couple of spare rooms mate.
> I might even do you a fry up in the morning :wink: Did i mention i live between two pubs  :lol: :wink:
> If you managed to tie it in with one of our LEEK meets you could come for a curry with us :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> You're both on John - shouldn't be a problem getting down to you - curries, beer, fry-ups...bliss, I'll be there :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Aussie_TT

Count me in. Im in Wakefield. Can do pretty much anytime. Let me know when you can make it.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Leg

Nearly got a delivery date Dave, I'm guessing the middle of March by the looks of it, will PM you ASAP.


----------



## mav696

Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?


----------



## PissTT

Are you down in Woking or Chiswick at any point?

thanks

--p


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Aussie_TT said:


> Count me in. Im in Wakefield. Can do pretty much anytime. Let me know when you can make it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Darren


Darren - you're on the list. Mid March'ish if that suits?

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

mav696 said:


> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?


Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!

If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

PissTT said:


> Are you down in Woking or Chiswick at any point?
> 
> thanks
> 
> --p


Kind of all over the place for this year with TTF and other forum members...so Woking or similar wouldn't be out of the question.

Want a place? 

Dave


----------



## mav696

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!
> 
> If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thats great Dave, as long as it's not the Easter Weekend as I'm away, I think you might need to tie up with Wallsendmag as we were planning on working around his rota.


----------



## QuackingPlums

Bugger, seemed to have missed this thread. Am I too late?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

QuackingPlums said:


> Bugger, seemed to have missed this thread. Am I too late?


No - never too late :wink:

Should I add you to the list?

Dave


----------



## QuackingPlums

Yes please! I'm just in Oxfordshire, right on the edge of the Cotswolds! 

When in your busy schedule will you be able to fit me in?


----------



## Leg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!
> 
> If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

All lined up for the 22nd Dave as per PMs. When you arrive dont look at the Jeep, its 24 hours old and looks like its been across Africa already, gonna see if I can go a year without washing it.  :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

QuackingPlums said:


> Yes please! I'm just in Oxfordshire, right on the edge of the Cotswolds!
> 
> When in your busy schedule will you be able to fit me in?


Probably May before I venture into the "deep South"...not too late I hope? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Leg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!
> 
> If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All lined up for the 22nd Dave as per PMs. When you arrive dont look at the Jeep, its 24 hours old and looks like its been across Africa already, gonna see if I can go a year without washing it.  :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll be there Rich - don't worry 

Dave


----------



## Leg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!
> 
> If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All lined up for the 22nd Dave as per PMs. When you arrive dont look at the Jeep, its 24 hours old and looks like its been across Africa already, gonna see if I can go a year without washing it.  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be there Rich - don't worry
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ive arranged to collect the car on the 21st in the afternoon now Dave. Will save time on the Saturday.


----------



## QuackingPlums

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please! I'm just in Oxfordshire, right on the edge of the Cotswolds!
> 
> When in your busy schedule will you be able to fit me in?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably May before I venture into the "deep South"...not too late I hope? :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

May is good for me! Let me know when there's a firm date and I'll make sure I'm about!


----------



## ResB

Leg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you are coming to the North East Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March at the earliest Tim...not too late (or too early :wink: ) I hope!
> 
> If Leg gets a date, I'll be trying to fit a few of you in around that time.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All lined up for the 22nd Dave as per PMs. When you arrive dont look at the Jeep, its 24 hours old and looks like its been across Africa already, gonna see if I can go a year without washing it.  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be there Rich - don't worry
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive arranged to collect the car on the 21st in the afternoon now Dave. Will save time on the Saturday.
Click to expand...

Think I might come over and tease that M3 by parking mine at the bottom of ya drive, blipping the throttle annoyingly.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

You and Adrian up for a visit before/after I see the M3 Rich? (ResB Rich that is, not Leg Rich :wink: )

Just trying to string a few together without straying too far South 

Dave


----------



## ResB

I know Adrian would prefer a Friday to be honest.

What about -

20th Me
21st Adrian
22nd Leg?

A little ar$e about face but Leg's not far from me afaik.  I'd need to confirm this with Adrian tho'.


----------



## Leg

Suits me Dave. If you want to switch it about a bit and arrive Thursday after you do Res's feel free to stay Thursday night, go do Adrian's and then come back Friday and do mine on the Saturday.

In fact, assuming Dave wants to go with my suggestion above, so Dave doesnt have to sit and suffer my crap jokes on Friday night you and anyone else are welcome to pop up Friday after Dave finishes Adrian's motor. Park up at mine, talk cars, have a cuppa and/or have a soft drink at the pub and grab a curry or something.

I'll be in the garage messing with the cars anyway. 

I'm about 9 miles East of Tadcaster Res, 5 miles south of Cawood near Church Fenton.


----------



## ResB

Leg said:


> I'm about 9 miles East of Tadcaster Res, 5 miles south of Cawood near Church Fenton.


Your definitely in my back garden then. I took Dave for a spin via Taddy, Cawood, Stillingfleet Fulford and then onto Escrick last time he was down, after we'd been for a curry at the Aagrah (A64). Think he enjoyed that little jaunt. 

I didn't realise you were so close to be honest. I know (well did know) loads of people in Cawood, Church Fenton etc many moons ago. How about we go for a curry at the Aagrah again and and I'll persuade you and Dave to go to the Ring this May.  I'm available either Thursday or Friday. I'll see if Adrian wants to go also. (He now has a CSL, so you can do Beema talk all night) 

Just thought. It won't matter if Dave cuts his tour short for a few days will it? My car will be fettled, oh, and so will yours, so we'll be okay  The southerners won't mind I'm sure... :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Sounds Like a plan Rich'es :wink: Curry, fast cars and a beer - can't get any better 

If Adrian can be fitted in then that's fine.
Be good if you could let me know soonest please Rich (ResB)

I won't be cutting anything short either, I wasn't planning on going any further South than your location...been a long break since end of play last year and got to work myself up slowly :roll:

"Leg" Rich - nice offer of accomodation, thanks 

Dave


----------



## Leg

Looking forward to it Gents. Res, sent you my address m8.


----------



## ResB

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Sounds Like a plan Rich'es :wink: Curry, fast cars and a beer - can't get any better
> 
> If Adrian can be fitted in then that's fine.
> Be good if you could let me know soonest please Rich (ResB)
> 
> I won't be cutting anything short either, I wasn't planning on going any further South than your location...been a long break since end of play last year and got to work myself up slowly :roll:
> 
> "Leg" Rich - nice offer of accomodation, thanks
> 
> Dave


I've tried to contact him tonight, but I think I'll see him tomorrow anyway. If all else fails Dave I'll move to Friday to make things easier.  Should be able to let you know tomorrow. 



Leg said:


> Looking forward to it Gents. Res, sent you my address m8.


Received and replied.


----------



## stuartlowb

Dave

Count me in please - Im in Worcestershire.

Thanks,

Stuart.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

stuartlowb said:


> Dave
> 
> Count me in please - Im in Worcestershire.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stuart.


Great! Your on the list Stuart 

Dave


----------



## dannys1

Hi Dave,

Could you add me to the list.

North Wales, just outside of Chester...and im on the side of the river with fishing rights if you finish early ;-)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

dannys1 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you add me to the list.
> 
> North Wales, just outside of Chester...and im on the side of the river with fishing rights if you finish early ;-)


On the list too Danny...fishing? Have they got attitude, teeth and around 150lb? If yes, I'll bring my pole :wink: 

Dave


----------



## dannys1

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you add me to the list.
> 
> North Wales, just outside of Chester...and im on the side of the river with fishing rights if you finish early ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> On the list too Danny...fishing? Have they got attitude, teeth and around 150lb? If yes, I'll bring my pole :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ahh i see...not in the Dee no haha...


----------



## Leg

Holy bloody BMW dealers. So Iget a call this morning, 'do you want a tracker fitting?' 'Yes' says I. 'No worries' says the dealer, 'it will be ready for collection next Friday'. 'Next Friday?' Says I, 'I thought it was 2 weeks today?' 'No' says the dealer, 'Next Friday'.

But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!

Bloody dealers doing things early and being helpful, what happened to screwing things up and not delivering on time?


----------



## ResB

Leg said:


> Holy bloody BMW dealers. So Iget a call this morning, 'do you want a tracker fitting?' 'Yes' says I. 'No worries' says the dealer, 'it will be ready for collection next Friday'. 'Next Friday?' Says I, 'I thought it was 2 weeks today?' 'No' says the dealer, 'Next Friday'.
> 
> But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!
> 
> Bloody dealers doing things early and being helpful, what happened to screwing things up and not delivering on time?


It hasn't got to Friday yet, there's time.


----------



## Leg

ResB said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy bloody BMW dealers. So Iget a call this morning, 'do you want a tracker fitting?' 'Yes' says I. 'No worries' says the dealer, 'it will be ready for collection next Friday'. 'Next Friday?' Says I, 'I thought it was 2 weeks today?' 'No' says the dealer, 'Next Friday'.
> 
> But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!
> 
> Bloody dealers doing things early and being helpful, what happened to screwing things up and not delivering on time?
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't got to Friday yet, there's time.
Click to expand...

 :lol:

I can sit in the garage and read the 6 inch thick manual. At least I can arse about with the I Drive with out I Distract and I F*cking Crash eh :wink:


----------



## thebears

Leg said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy bloody BMW dealers. So Iget a call this morning, 'do you want a tracker fitting?' 'Yes' says I. 'No worries' says the dealer, 'it will be ready for collection next Friday'. 'Next Friday?' Says I, 'I thought it was 2 weeks today?' 'No' says the dealer, 'Next Friday'.
> 
> But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!
> 
> Bloody dealers doing things early and being helpful, what happened to screwing things up and not delivering on time?
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't got to Friday yet, there's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I can sit in the garage and read the 6 inch thick manual. At least I can arse about with the I Drive with out I Distract and I F*cking Crash eh :wink:
Click to expand...

you could always get some practice in with using the indicators :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg

thebears said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy bloody BMW dealers. So Iget a call this morning, 'do you want a tracker fitting?' 'Yes' says I. 'No worries' says the dealer, 'it will be ready for collection next Friday'. 'Next Friday?' Says I, 'I thought it was 2 weeks today?' 'No' says the dealer, 'Next Friday'.
> 
> But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!
> 
> Bloody dealers doing things early and being helpful, what happened to screwing things up and not delivering on time?
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't got to Friday yet, there's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I can sit in the garage and read the 6 inch thick manual. At least I can arse about with the I Drive with out I Distract and I F*cking Crash eh :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you could always get some practice in with using the indicators :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## scoTTy32

Dave,

As per PM - Please count me in too. I'm in Hinckley just off the M69.

Regards,

Scott.


----------



## ResB

Dave,

Adrian and I are doing a swap. He will have no chance whatsoever of having his car done on a bank holiday Friday. 

So, Adrian will have his done on the Thursday at my house and of course mine will be done on Friday.... The fun Police putting the mockers on it again.


----------



## graham225

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> stuartlowb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Count me in please - Im in Worcestershire.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stuart.
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Your on the list Stuart
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave i see your coming to Worcestershire, could you fit me in on the way down.

I'm 10mins from Jct 2 M5, very flexible with dates ect ect


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ResB said:


> Dave,
> 
> Adrian and I are doing a swap. He will have no chance whatsoever of having his car done on a bank holiday Friday.
> 
> So, Adrian will have his done on the Thursday at my house and of course mine will be done on Friday.... The fun Police putting the mockers on it again.


Any order you like Rich...and the "fun police" eh? - I'm about to escape them temporarily 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Leg said:


> But I wont be able to drive it cos I want the paintwork etc prepped 1st. Grrr!


Go and get it dirty...make me work for my money 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

scotty32 and graham225, thanks - you're both added 

Dave


----------



## graham225

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> scotty32 and graham225, thanks - you're both added
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave great stuff by the way could i have paint correction instead of interior work, i just have minor swirls i want removing- hand on heart they are not heavy duty.


----------



## Ikon66

hi dave

i got school hols 7 - 18 April if possible?


----------



## Graeme

Dave

If you've still got spaces on your list, please can I fill one of them when you're in the Newbury area? (I'm not around in the last week of May - the week of the Bank Holiday.)

Graeme


----------



## j33p1995

Hi Dave, Could you take me of your list I rolled the car on Sunday and wrote it of, it landed upside down on a dry stone wall, don't think I will need it cleaning now.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Ikon66 said:


> hi dave
> 
> i got school hols 7 - 18 April if possible?


Very likely Paul; 14th or 15th is looking ideal for me - can you PM me contact details again please 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Graeme you're on the list - thanks

jp33... Sh*t. I guess you're OK - sorry to hear of your misfortune. Thanks for letting me know.

Dave


----------



## tt_drj

Can you add me too again this year please. Now moved to North Hampshire and added a Q7 to the family. What price to do the Q7 as well as TT?

Cheers,
Dr J

Hoping the weather is kinder to your schedule this year!


----------



## Chip_iTT

I think its about time mine had a treat too... NW London, but fairly flexible on dates with a few days notice...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Dr J PM'd you and added to list with Chip_iTT; thanks both 

Dave


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Hi Dave

Please add me to the list, I am flexible with the time/date.

If you can not make it to London, I will come to you 

Thanks


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Please add me to the list, I am flexible with the time/date.
> 
> If you can not make it to London, I will come to you
> 
> Thanks


You were put on the list last night :wink:

Dave


----------



## thebears

Any news on dates yet Dave for your venture into Buckinghamshire.

I'm sure we need to orginise a curry night as well :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

thebears said:


> Any news on dates yet Dave for your venture into Buckinghamshire.
> 
> I'm sure we need to orginise a curry night as well :roll:


Seconded, when are you releasing the Southern dates???????? 8)

I knew moving down here would cause problems :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

W7 PMC said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on dates yet Dave for your venture into Buckinghamshire.
> 
> I'm sure we need to orginise a curry night as well :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded, when are you releasing the Southern dates???????? 8)
> 
> I knew moving down here would cause problems :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Slightly OT - where are you now then Paul?


----------



## NJBTT

hi dave

i know you never visit cornwall on your tours but if you ever felt like a change i could sort a couple nights free b&b, free food and free beer.

just bear it in mind dave. if it works some day let me know :?: :?:

all the best

nigel


----------



## Grange

Hi Dave,

Pm sent to see if you can fit me in :?:

thanks


----------



## Chip_iTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ...
> Chip_iTT - NW London (may ask you to come to a location just outside London - 'kin hate London driving :wink: )
> Dave


Dave, I'm 5min from J4 M1 and 10min from both J5 M1 or the services at South Mimms on A1 so not 'in London' at all...


----------



## W7 PMC

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on dates yet Dave for your venture into Buckinghamshire.
> 
> I'm sure we need to orginise a curry night as well :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded, when are you releasing the Southern dates???????? 8)
> 
> I knew moving down here would cause problems :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly OT - where are you now then Paul?
Click to expand...

Sort of Bracknell/Fleet/Wokingham area.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

NJBTT said:


> hi dave
> 
> i know you never visit cornwall on your tours but if you ever felt like a change i could sort a couple nights free b&b, free food and free beer.
> 
> just bear it in mind dave. if it works some day let me know :?: :?:
> 
> all the best
> 
> nigel


Kind of out of way is Cornwal Nigel...could you be persuaded up to somewhere like Gloucester for the day?

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Grange said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Pm sent to see if you can fit me in :?:
> 
> thanks


Yes, not a problem 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Paul and Dale...really looking at end of April early May. Patience guys, I'll get there :wink:

Dave


----------



## NJBTT

thanks for the offer dave

let me see what i can sort out

nigel


----------



## thebears

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Paul and Dale...really looking at end of April early May. Patience guys, I'll get there :wink:
> 
> Dave


----------



## W7 PMC

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Paul and Dale...really looking at end of April early May. Patience guys, I'll get there :wink:
> 
> Dave


Me Paul or anyther Paul.

End of April is perfect & even some of early May. Can't wait if you mean me.


----------



## phope

Hi Dave

Hev and I are on holiday in the weeks commencing 12th and 19th May...any chance you could fit us in then?

Ta

Pete


----------



## HRD TT

Hi Dave

PM sent

Thanks

Nick


----------



## pas_55

M1 jcn 12 any chance


----------



## graham225

Dave

Any idea when you will be arriving in the Midlands to do your magic


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I know a lot of you are chomping at the bit to get me!

I'd really like to have been heading South by now - but, the weather's been lousy - I really need to be in with a chance of a few days of dry weather to make any venture viable...so far, I've had snow, hail and rain on virtually every outing. It's not nice 

Another hindrance is my f'ing teeth...my head feels as though it's had a good kicking. Dentist has savaged me and I've a few more treatments pending in the next few weeks. I really need to get it sorted to able to eat, speak and not dribble my beer :wink:
Tip: don't be a coward and go. I was and I'm paying the price dearly 

So, with a little luck I'm hoping within the next fortnight to be able to get going properly :wink:

If I've missed anyone off the list - drop me a mail please. (I'm crap at organising myself and staying on to of things!)

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I know a lot of you are chomping at the bit to get me!
> 
> Another hindrance is my f'ing teeth...my head feels as though it's had a good kicking. Dentist has savaged me and I've a few more treatments pending in the next few weeks. I really need to get it sorted to able to eat, speak and not dribble my beer :wink:
> Tip: don't be a coward and go. I was and I'm paying the price dearly
> 
> Dave


You made a promise to me ages ago!!! you should have been to the dentist before last november 3rd  :wink:


----------



## phope

week beginning the 19th May would be ideal for me


----------



## 55JWB

Am I still on the list?? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

phope - should be fine, I'll give you a call closer to time to arrange

55JWB - of course you are 

Still ars*ng around with dentists, so a little difficult to go too far away at the moment. Believe me, I'd sooner be further away from home than close to the tooth doctor - needs must for now 

I'm very aware that lots of you are patiently waiting; I'll be there soon 

Dave


----------



## gt-rs

me too please - as per PM!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Right, seem to have finished with my tooth doctor, at least until the later part of the year. Dealt with an unexpected family death, so hopefully there's nothing lurking around the corner to delay me further.

I'll get some sort of list cobbled together in the next day or two and let you know who's going to see me knocking on their door in near future...should be on my way middle of next week 

Lots of you waiting patiently I know - I'll be working through the list from next week till whenever. I'm going to have a go at blocks of 10 (a car a day for 10 days) with a week at home to pick off my local stuff and sort myself out...

See you soon 

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Right, seem to have finished with my tooth doctor, at least until the later part of the year. Dealt with an unexpected family death, so hopefully there's nothing lurking around the corner to delay me further.
> 
> I'll get some sort of list cobbled together in the next day or two and let you know who's going to see me knocking on their door in near future...should be on my way middle of next week
> 
> Lots of you waiting patiently I know - I'll be working through the list from next week till whenever. I'm going to have a go at blocks of 10 (a car a day for 10 days) with a week at home to pick off my local stuff and sort myself out...
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Dave


Can't wait! (My PC skills are no match for some DRS's I have!)

Kev


----------



## thehornster

My cars crying out for ya Dave!!!!!   :wink:

See ya soon i hope :wink:

John


----------



## Johnwx

Hi Dave hope you make it down south this year, I'm away on Holiday 6th-26th August so will not be around, but if needs be the car can still be done then, obviously would prefer to be around to see the 'Master' at work :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

I'm waiting patiently too...


----------



## tt_drj

Me too (or should that be two, Dave :wink. 
Waiting, waiting, waiting :roll: ...


----------



## ResB

Can the forum cope without your moderating duties for 10 days at a time Dave? I'm not so sure.

Are you passing through North Yorkshire?


----------



## W7 PMC

Dave, you decided on the Southern dates yet?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Despite on going fooking tooth doctor problems (just swallowed a crown and post :x ) my bags are being packed and I'm off on Wednesady morning.

First stop is planned to be near York at Resb's for three cars (Thursday, Friday & Saturday)
I've dropped Lee (Multiprocess) a line and asked him to be my "mission control"...he'll keep me pointing in the right direction - whether I'll be going in the right direction is down to my wayward and tempermental TomTom :roll:
Hopefully Lee will get a list posted of those who're likely to have a knock on their door.

I'll give it a go for 10 days get back home for a few days break and have another trip.
I'll be going through to around the 2nd week of July and starting again around first week of August until late Sept/early Oct...time enough to get you all in 

Be good to get started at 8am and have an opportunity to grab a quick shower/wash when I'm done (I'm well house trained and will clean up after me :wink: ) before moving on to the next lucky person.
Every 3rd day or so I'll need to give my rags - both polishing and "working in" type a quick wash, if I could use your washing machine that'll be great 

Finally, it would be a huge help if you could dig out the details of a local'ish B&B or similar - cheap and cheerful works for me; if it's in a pub, all the better! I'll end up in your location the night before I'm due to start your car.

See some of you soon.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As ever you are welcome to stay at mine Dave but I could be a bit far I am about an hour from York just let me know if you need the bed making


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

YELLOW_TT said:


> As ever you are welcome to stay at mine Dave but I could be a bit far I am about an hour from York just let me know if you need the bed making


You're a good fellow Andy 

May well give you a call!

Dave


----------



## robokn

I know some people you can stay with in Titchfield they will even feed you


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

robokn said:


> I know some people you can stay with in Titchfield they will even feed you


Cruel! You had contact from Lee yet?

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess

I've been out tonight, but will be contacting you all tomorrow.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Multiprocess said:


> I've been out tonight, but will be contacting you all tomorrow.


Paul

Don't forget there is South and then there is Souf!

(Board and lodging!)

Kev


----------



## Multiprocess

KevtoTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out tonight, but will be contacting you all tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> Don't forget there is South and then there is Souf!
> 
> (Board and lodging!)
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Who's Paul?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Multiprocess said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out tonight, but will be contacting you all tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> Don't forget there is South and then there is Souf!
> 
> (Board and lodging!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Paul?
Click to expand...

   LEE!

(How are you!)


----------



## Multiprocess

I'm good mate, u?

To All that want their car doing in the next 10 days, please post here or PM me and I will plan the route and let you know if you have been successful this time.


----------



## PissTT

Would be interested - Chiswick....

thanks

-p-


----------



## KevtoTTy

Multiprocess said:


> I'm good mate, u?
> 
> To All that want their car doing in the next 10 days, please post here or PM me and I will plan the route and let you know if you have been successful this time.


Croydon please *LEE*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

"Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm 

@ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> "Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm
> 
> @ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!


Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

KevtoTTy said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thought as much :wink: No, if Lee is pointing me there I'll give it a go.

Cheap and cheerful accom addresses/contact Nos would be hugely appreciated - please, nothing worse than being knackered trying to find somewhere to stay 

Dave


----------



## PissTT

KevtoTTy said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm
> 
> @ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:
Click to expand...

You may know of a certain Porsche garage on the A4 as you hit london?

I live there exactly there!!1

-p-


----------



## gt-rs

Multiprocess said:


> To All that want their car doing in the next 10 days, please post here or PM me and I will plan the route and let you know if you have been successful this time.


Me , please - as per PM!


----------



## Wallsendmag

PissTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm
> 
> @ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may know of a certain Porsche garage on the A4 as you hit london?
> 
> I live there exactly there!!1
> 
> -p-
Click to expand...

Next to the old dairy? My grandparents lived around the corner.


----------



## PissTT

wallsendmag said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm
> 
> @ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may know of a certain Porsche garage on the A4 as you hit london?
> 
> I live there exactly there!!1
> 
> -p-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next to the old dairy? My grandparents lived around the corner.
Click to expand...

Yeah thats where I call home these days!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

PissTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Quackingplums" Lee...in Witney, Oxfordshire - he's sent you a pm
> 
> @ Pistt - Chiswick? I'm geographically challenged :wink: I do hope that's not in or near the middle of London. I genuinely f'ing hate driving in London - it scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiswick - orible place - best avoided, suggest you skirt around London on your way to Croydon................. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may know of a certain Porsche garage on the A4 as you hit london?
> 
> I live there exactly there!!1
> 
> -p-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next to the old dairy? My grandparents lived around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats where I call home these days!!!!
Click to expand...

Small world :wink:


----------



## PissTT

Better not go skinny dipping then  .... you might be watching!

-p-


----------



## Gizmo750

Dave / Lee,

Just let me know when - my 996 is missing Dave's caring hands after being bashed about by me since last time :wink:

Off up to Brum for a couple of days but Lee knows my availability now


----------



## mav696

I might to have to give it a miss now as the TT is on its way


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> I might to have to give it a miss now as the TT is on its way


Tell me more ,are you still going next week?
I'll have to wait until after our holidays ,don't have any days off free for the next couple of weeks :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might to have to give it a miss now as the TT is on its way
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more ,are you still going next week?
> I'll have to wait until after our holidays ,don't have any days off free for the next couple of weeks :?
Click to expand...

I didn't visit you this round as I thought you and Tim could only do weekends?
Doesn't make Â£Â£ sense to go to York/Doncaster and then travel North to go South again.

You parting company with the TT Tim?

Andy dump the TT with me while you go on holiday...I'm sure you can get a train home and back up to collect :wink:
You needing it doing before TTOC meet?

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might to have to give it a miss now as the TT is on its way
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more ,are you still going next week?
> I'll have to wait until after our holidays ,don't have any days off free for the next couple of weeks :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't visit you this round as I thought you and Tim could only do weekends?
> Doesn't make Â£Â£ sense to go to York/Doncaster and then travel North to go South again.
> 
> You parting company with the TT Tim?
> 
> Andy dump the TT with me while you go on holiday...I'm sure you can get a train home and back up to collect :wink:
> You needing it doing before TTOC meet?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No hurry Dave ,and yes we are going on holiday on the train. :roll: We don't get home until the 17th July so no chance before the annual meet. Anytime will be fine .


----------



## robokn

Dave nothing from lee as yet and you know the rest, free B N B and curry and beer

many thanks

rob


----------



## Multiprocess

No one has specifically heard from me yet, I am getting names together with dates and will post up.


----------



## robokn

Cheers Lee


----------



## Multiprocess

PLEASE respond to my message if I have sent you one, this getting urgent now!!

I cannot finish the route and let you all know if I don't have a response!


----------



## phodge

I haven't had a message...is that because I haven't specifically asked to be in the first group?

No problem - just checking!


----------



## gt-rs

Multiprocess said:


> PLEASE respond to my message if I have sent you one, this getting urgent now!!
> 
> I cannot finish the route and let you all know if I don't have a response!


Hi Lee,

Left you a message on your mob


----------



## Multiprocess

Got it!


----------



## robokn

Have to apologise here as I have had no message I had it done today by a local chap as my diary is also full as I work away from home So only weekends for me and as I am in the middle of a mid life crisis (Glastonbury) next week end not around for a few weeks


----------



## mav696

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might to have to give it a miss now as the TT is on its way
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more ,are you still going next week?
> I'll have to wait until after our holidays ,don't have any days off free for the next couple of weeks :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't visit you this round as I thought you and Tim could only do weekends?
> Doesn't make Â£Â£ sense to go to York/Doncaster and then travel North to go South again.
> 
> You parting company with the TT Tim?
> 
> Andy dump the TT with me while you go on holiday...I'm sure you can get a train home and back up to collect :wink:
> You needing it doing before TTOC meet?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Dave. Yes the TT is going and an A4 Cab is taking its place, I'm going to try and give it a detail myself but we'll have to see how that turns out


----------



## ResB

Mines done.  P!ssed it down again though. Dave, you always seem to bring the bad weather with you, when is it going to stop?

I'll post a few standard pics for all to view. If you're any thing like me I like to see this sort of thing. 























































Putting her away...

http://www.zen89393.zen.co.uk/Archive/Images/General/Valeting/210608/997Away.wmv


----------



## Johnwx

Dave made it down south yesterday, he brought some sun with him.
Absolute pleasure to me him. Fantastic job THANK YOU


----------



## thehornster

Any luck with any July dates yet Dave or Lee?  :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

thehornster said:


> Any luck with any July dates yet Dave or Lee?  :-*


Very unlikely to be July...heaps of Scottish stuff to do, looking ahead I think it will be mid-August before I'll be travelling past Hadrians Wall again to the deep South.
Be working through until Sept/Oct so plenty of opportunitys yet 

I've come home to masses of PM's concerning "when will I be..." I think/hope I've replied to all - if any have slipped past me, apologies but watch this space for further updates.

Dave


----------



## 55JWB

Dave,

Just to add to your list, I can be short notice ish and midweek if need be :wink: hopefully if I move some junk can put you up this time 

Car not too bad this time as I have had it from new and its not had any real idiots washing it, just me :lol:

Keep me posted

Jason


----------



## N13K

In Southport, and want mine done next year. Power, and water not an issue but drive rather tight to get around car easily and only other option is the road. It isn't a main road, but a road nonetheless - am I precluded ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

N13K said:


> In Southport, and want mine done next year. Power, and water not an issue but drive rather tight to get around car easily and only other option is the road. It isn't a main road, but a road nonetheless - am I precluded ?


Really not keen on doing cars on the road...last "quiet road" I worked in was a little hairy. As you're in Southport I know someone not far from you who has off road parking - everything I need in fact. If you're prepared to travel a few miles you're not precluded! 

For everyone else who's replied, I'm hoping to be on my travels towards the end of next week...and Jason - I'll give you a call in a day or two 

I'll contact Lee to see if I can twist his arm to plan out a route for me and get it posted soonest. Still intending to be working until mid-Oct this year; just hoping the weather settles...sick of being soaked 

Dave


----------



## Molehall

Hi there,

I've just spotted this thread.

Any chance that you can swing by Saffron Walden, Essex (no jokes,please)?

I've a one year old silver Audi Cabriolet and the paint is, to my layman's eye, in good condition.

The only flies in the ointment are about six pin-head size stone chips that have broken the paint. Can you deal with these? Or do you recommend that use Chips Away or Halfords In-store Service before you come?

I can do mid-week (preferably a Monday or Tuesday) and have an off-road area with water and electricity.

How much, please?


----------



## 55JWB

Speak to you soon then dave :wink:

Jason


----------



## N13K

No problem travelling a few miles at all. Don't pick the car up though for another couple of weeks (1st Sept) so it's defo a next year appointment


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Molehall said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just spotted this thread.
> 
> Any chance that you can swing by Saffron Walden, Essex (no jokes,please)?
> 
> I've a one year old silver Audi Cabriolet and the paint is, to my layman's eye, in good condition.
> 
> The only flies in the ointment are about six pin-head size stone chips that have broken the paint. Can you deal with these? Or do you recommend that use Chips Away or Halfords In-store Service before you come?
> 
> I can do mid-week (preferably a Monday or Tuesday) and have an off-road area with water and electricity.
> 
> How much, please?


Possibly later in Sept. But sorry, there is no availability on the trip starting 28/8.

Stone chips are not something I can fit into the day - it takes around 8-9 hours to treat aeach car, perhaps can them attended to before I visit.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

N13K said:


> No problem travelling a few miles at all. Don't pick the car up though for another couple of weeks (1st Sept) so it's defo a next year appointment


Enjoy your new car and perhaps I'll see you next year 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Bags are packed and I'll be on my way tomorrow morning - I've contacted everyone I need for this 10 day trip, if there are any problems, please let Lee (Multiprocess) know and he'll do what he can to ensure I'm kept pointing in the right direction!

Look forward to seeing you all soon 

Dave


----------



## thehornster

Hopefully see you tomorrow then Dave :wink:

I'll get the kettle ready 

John


----------



## thehornster

thehornster said:


> Hopefully see you tomorrow then Dave :wink:
> 
> I'll get the kettle ready
> 
> John


Called of for bad weather now   

Catch ya next time then Dave :wink:


----------



## slineTT

I was the lucky one today. Too bad the weather wont hold for more TTiers for now. I am sure Dave will be back soon.
Thank you Dave


----------



## 55JWB

Managed to get me done on Sunday, not ideal conditions.... managed a few pics on Monday as too wet on Sunday...





































And the last one, shows nothing of the car but does 'reflect' the extreme finish 










Jason


----------



## fizzrichardson

are you able to come to north Devon???? my TTR would be happy to have a good rub down before it has to meet the R8 .....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hi All

Know a few of you have been patiently waiting for me to make an appearance - sadly, your wait is in vain.

I'm struggling with a duff knee at the moment (needs Dani's healing hands again) and there's little prospect according to the doc of me being mobile before I enjoy the misery of a hernia repair in early Oct - that'll leave me out of action for around 6 weeks  
With the short days and little likelehood of any decent weather I don''t see too much opportunity to be out and about this year.

For those who will be disappointed, I'm sorry. If there was a way I could work around it, I would.

To those who looked after me so well ths year, thank you all  ...I hope to meet some of you again next year.

Dave


----------



## phope

not so good, Dave - here's to a quick recovery [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz

hope all goes well and we meet next year,

looks like elbow wax will be needed :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

No problem Dave just rest up and mend all those broken bits :wink:


----------

